

 Question for the UX guys (interface video) - middayc
http://refaktor.si/d/uj/usrjoy.html

======
pedalpete
I don't claim to be a UX guy, though I do all my own UX work, and have read up
on the subject some.

I'm not a fan of drag-and-drop for the tasks you are looking to accomplish.

a one button 'delete' on each of your comment 'boxes' or whatever they are is
much more elegant and takes fewer moves.

For 'assigning', again you are only assigning to one comment/task at a time.
How often does this action take place? I would think it would be much cleaner
and more efficient to have an 'assign' button on the task or area to click on
a task which would pop-up a modal with the available people to be assigned,
and then just click the person you want to assign it to.

With drag-n-drop, there is too much opportunity to drag onto the wrong item
and I find most people don't get it for simple tasks like this. Drag-n-drop
has it's place, these examples are them.

